# Funding for Male FertilitymIssues



## MCH1980 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello, does anyone know if there is much funding for male fertility issues in Sussex? My husband and I are waiting our appointment with the specialist. Thanks


----------



## berryj (Apr 3, 2013)

You can google it and get a good sexual health expert is sussex. If you don't bother to search a good doctor from street to street then you can try online physical health care. Your husband can also start consuming generic drugs to improve fertility. Drugs like sildenafil 100mg are available in the market, however these drugs do posses side effects in  them. So use only after doctors consult.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi MCH,

I know this is a little old now, but noticed you hadn't had a reply other than the one that looks like google translate has been involved in!

Funding shouldn't be affected by the cause - ie you wouldn't be any less eligible for funding as it's male factor than if it were say your tubes.  You need to look up the policy for your area.  You need to know what PCT you fall under, and then google XX PCT assisted conception policy which will hopefully bring something up for you which will tell you the criteria for your area and what options they fund.

Good luck x


----------

